

How did hunch.com get a multi-page story in Wired.com - omeega

The August edition of wired.com has a multi-page write up about hunch.com<p>I found it curious because Hunch has been out for a year or so now and its its reception has been lukewarm.I expected (lacking a big hook) only established sites or sites with amazing growth to be featured in wired.
I'm trying to learn more about how the process of getting an article in a magazine works.
If you have any insight please share.
======
dashr
Famous founders. Famous seed investors.

